# K9 Gladiators Mud run & Obstacle course - CA



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

For as long as I've known of tough mudders and spartan races I'd hoped to compete in something similar with my dogs... that time has finally come!

July 23rd & 24th
Pescadero, Ca
2 miles, 20 obstacles....walk jog or run!

it's is the very first event but I'm truly hoping it's something that takes off.

Keystone and I are signed up! we'd love to see some other GSD represent!!

www.k9gladiators.com
**early bird pricing ends today**


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

How cool! Hope something like that comes up to my neck of the woods.. Have fun and post pics (if you have someone taking then that is)


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

That looks like fun. I wish I was over that way.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks like much fun!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Hoping this arrives in my neck of the woods--sounds fun!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ps. for the hesitant souls, there are volunteer slots open too... so you can scope out the scene for next time  !!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This is so cool! My wife and I were just saying we wanted to go to the amk9 one in Alabama next year.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^well now you can do THIS one!! THIS year!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Fodder said:


> ^well now you can do THIS one!! THIS year!!!



I know! We just got home from Alaska. So I need to talk to the wife and see if we are going to do it.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I shared this on my FB page. I'm going to see if I can get a team together


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ sweet! I will PM you some additional info...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

The faces of the newest K9 Gladiator team!! 

Such a good time was had! great dogs, wonderful venue, perfect weather!

I'm not sure if any forum members made it out but there was a team of 3 GSD who ran before us and another with a Mali and a Beauceron.

With any new event there were a few kinks, areas for improvement and the turn out may have been smaller than expected but overall it was a success from a participants perspective and I look forward to signing up for future events sharing my stories from "the early days".

My little Keystone was a champ and completed all of the obstacle and challenges with enthusiasm and accuracy. his focus was more on obstacles than tasks (ie - moving 10 tennis balls from point A to B, but that's where teamwork came in)

We ran with a team of 5 and some of the obstacles were jumps, tunnels, A frames, walk the planks, climb over haystacks, carrying/pulling logs & tires and of course - what would a mud run be without mud! a partly covered muddy water crawl... a well established stinky sticky knee high quicksandesque mud pit (yes, shoes were lost) and two runs thru the marsh! the course was large and spread out enough that you could walk or run without any waiting or getting in each other's way which was nice and critical when mixing so many dogs.

as of yesterday I believe the quickest time was 23mins, longest 48 and I logged right in the middle with 36 minutes!

anyway... lots of talk and no pics I know!! hopefully I can share some Monday or Tuesday as there was an event photographer but she'll need time to upload.

just me and my boy!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You two look filthy and happy!Sounds like so much fun!Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

How awesome is that! Great photo, you both look so happy


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Seriously jealous.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Fodder said:


> The faces of the newest K9 Gladiator team!!
> 
> Such a good time was had! great dogs, wonderful venue, perfect weather!
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Now that is what dogs are for!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So cool, thanks for the update! I'd love to see more pics.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

hi!! so some photos have been released, however due to copyrights, I don't know how to "steal" / share / give proper credit / etc... the internet is so weird these days.


its been a long week already, so the best i can do is link to some that I thought were pretty cool and representative of the obstacles! sorry for the additional work...


k9 gladiator logo & sign:
https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-1/i-fRB9qMd/A


tire hill:
https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-1/i-98gfqDH/A


dachshund on the A frame:
https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-1/i-fnvqrgz/A


mud pit IN:
https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-1/i-sLxcwjs/A


mud pit OUT beauceron style:
https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-1/i-pG3MBxJ/A


GSD team heading towards the planks:
https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-2/i-HBP5f9T/A


dobie heading over a 3' jump:
https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-2/i-JB4N7xj/A


tunnel:
https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-3/i-qR3jt5k/A


yours truly, frustrated on my 10th trip transporting tennis balls FOR my dog *eyeroll*
https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-2/i-pW9mj7K/A


a dutchie, demonstrating how the transport should go:
https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-3/i-3qmTV6x/A


over the hay:
https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-3/i-8vrkJKW/A


medals!!!
https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-2/i-jSTKVDk/A


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

couple more... before the race, the tire pull & crossing the finished line


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fodder said:


> yours truly, frustrated on my 10th trip transporting tennis balls FOR my dog *eyeroll*
> https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-2/i-pW9mj7K/A
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: Oh, Keystone! The problem I'd have with Halo is that she wouldn't want to give the tennis balls up when we got them to the other bucket, lol. And she'd probably help herself to the ones that were already there..... 

Would you do it again? It looks like fun, I hope they have another on a weekend that I'm free. We could do a mini sable GSD team.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The ladies in the mud pit!Love it!!Thanks for the pics


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

omg that'd be so cute Debbie, the "under 60 crew" lol 

I'd absolutely do it again!! I think a November run is in the works, but don't quote me.


I tried so many things with Keys and the balls... he transported ONE then it was boring for him - the obstacles were also more exciting than the repetition of moving balls. I held one in his mouth and carried one, tried again and he spit it out but it still saved me about 6ft on the next trip. my least favorite obstacle if you couldn't guess.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I would have to bring treats. Or else I'd be prying Halo's mouth open to get the darn tennis balls out.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

totally meant to post this one too! not only is this pic pretty bada** but this guy ran the race TWICE (he also had the dobe) and placed first and second overall!!!!! now if he'd done it with 1 shoe like my coworker - it would have been even more impressive. but well done sir!
https://thepaparazzilady.smugmug.com/Galleries/20160723K9-GladiatorsGr-3/i-rh3t5V3/A


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I would have to bring treats. Or else I'd be prying Halo's mouth open to get the darn tennis balls out.



i think treats were allowed (at least for the novice teams. the rules change when running for titles and prizes) but the only way I'd do that is if I had a hat with a pocket - otherwise the mud pits would destroy them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It looks like the female/male ratio is pretty high. How many men did the course?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

definitely more ladies out there... not sure about the guys - the one guy stood out because we parked next to each other and chatted about dobermans. we left not too long after our run and I know there were some stragglers who continued to run but operations started to shut down after the bulk of us were finished so I can't tell by the photos if more men ran before or way after us.


----------

